# can someone explain the proper way to shoot the fan?



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

can someone explain the proper way to shoot the fan? so far i've shot 3 different field courses with 3 different groups of people and all 3 groups have told me a different way you are supposed to shoot the fan targets.
group 1 says stay on "your" target and walk across
group 2 says stay on your level (top or bottom targets) shoot 2 at the left 2 at the right.
group 3 says shoot 1 arrow at each target inside stakes shoot the bottom targets outside stakes shoot the top targets.



i just want to make sure i am doing it the right way next time i go.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

The proper way is if there are two targets side by side is two in the left target and two in the right target.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Spotshooter2 said:


> The proper way is if there are two targets side by side is two in the left target and two in the right target.


ok but what about like the 32 or the 28 yard fan where there are 4 targets 2 on top and 2 on bottom? do you stay on the top if your shooting the top targets? or do you shoot one at each?


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

It all depends what for rules they are shooting by. NFAA goes by 2 at each target(2 top right, 2 top left, or 2 bottom right 2 bottom left). This is for the 28/32 fans. The 35/36 fans is just 2 at each target. Last week at the PSAA shoot, they go by shooting in a horseshoe type figure for the 28/32. Left pos is high left, middle left pos. is bottom left, middle right pos. is bottom right, and right pos is top right(hence 1 at each target). Most all are shot the NFAA way, but there are some different rules out there. Best to ask if your not sure.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

The pair of archers considered to be up first shoot the bottom 2 targets, second pair up shoot top targets. Group 2 in your example are correct for the 28 and 32 fans. Group 1 and 3 would be getting lots of 0's on their scorecards if you were at an official NFAA tournament :wink:.

In the case of 2 targets set side by side (35 or 36 yd fans), then 2 left stakes shoot left target, 2 right stakes shoot right target.

In the case of 2 targets set top and bottom (35 and 36 yd fans), first pair up should shoot the bottom target all the way through all 4 shooting positions, second pair up shoots top target -- official way to shoot the target (pretty sure). However, many times at local shoots set up in this manner the group agrees to all shoot the 2 left stakes at either the top or bottom target and the 2 right stakes at the opposite -- less crisscrossing and chance of arrow damage on the fan. Fairly certain though splitting the top/bottom via left and right shooting positions is not an official manner of shooting that particular fan.

>>-------->


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

CHPro said:


> The pair of archers considered to be up first shoot the bottom 2 targets, second pair up shoot top targets. Group 2 in your example are correct for the 28 and 32 fans. Group 1 and 3 would be getting lots of 0's on their scorecards if you were at an official NFAA tournament :wink:.
> 
> In the case of 2 targets set side by side (35 or 36 yd fans), then 2 left stakes shoot left target, 2 right stakes shoot right target.
> 
> ...



that makes it alot more clear and makes the most sence. thanks for clearing that up for me. i plan to shoot outdoor nationals next year so i just want to be sure i have everything right so i can instill good habits through out the remainder of this season.
i knew group 3 was wrong but they fought tooth and nail that that was the way it was supposed to be and i went along seeing they all had more experience than me.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

It is always a good idea to discuss among the group you are shooting with. The proper way to shoot all fan targets. Just so there are not any misunderstandings.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

From the NFAA by-laws: The 20 cm is the bunny size face.

_3. When shooting at butts with multiple target faces, the first 2 shooters will shoot the bottom target faces. When target faces are placed side by side (i.e. 50 cm.) the archer on the left will shoot the left target face; the archer on the right will shoot the right target face. On fan positions the same applies, except each archer will shoot two arrows at each target. Any arrow striking the wrong target shall be considered a miss and may not be re-shot.

3.1 *20 cm*. Targets will be shot vertically. The shooter may elect to shoot top to bottomin order or bottom to top in order.

3.2 *20 cm*. Targets. Each archer must choose one column of four target faces on his or her side of the shooting stakes. An archer must not shoot at a column that has already been shot by another archer._


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

If you shoot under PSAA rules on the 28 and 32 yd fans the two outside shoot the top targets on their respected side and the two inner stakes shoot the bottow targerts. You walk across and shoot one arrow from each stake. This way all the arrows on each target go in at the same angle.
On the 35yd field and the 36yd hunter fans we set our stakes 3' apart to cut the angle for the two outside stakes, Here again you shoot one arrow from each stake.
On the 20cm field target we shoot most of ours horizontal with two sets of two bales either the four on your side of the stakes or we shoot it like the fan and shoot every other dot as you advance along bales.
On the 20cm hunter we again use two sets of two bales and give them the option of shooting 4 across or the four on the respected side of the bales.
Charlie


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

The question came from West Virginia. CHPro gave a clear explination of the proper procedure and WV H B even posted part of the NFAA rules. Why add confusion with PA's silly way of doing things that sure doesn't apply in WV?

Dave


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Or go to NFAA Nationals and have 4 35cm faces for a 32 yard fan all in a row???


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

Dave T said:


> The question came from West Virginia. CHPro gave a clear explination of the proper procedure and WV H B even posted part of the NFAA rules. Why add confusion with PA's silly way of doing things that sure doesn't apply in WV?
> 
> Dave


I don't and WON'T shoot the nfaa so all I can explain is the PSAA rules which from reading some of the explanations seen to be better.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

ramboarhunter said:


> I don't and WON'T shoot the nfaa so all I can explain is the PSAA rules which from reading some of the explanations seen to be better.


Why wont you shoot the NFAA?

Who's target does PSAA use?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Game, Set, and Match to Has Been


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Or go to NFAA Nationals and have 4 35cm faces for a 32 yard fan all in a row???


one in each.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

This is the way I have always shot it for NFAA shoots. And I have seen a lot of pissed off shooters with zero's on their score cards for the exact reason CHPro mentioned!!! :embara::wink:



CHPro said:


> The pair of archers considered to be up first shoot the bottom 2 targets, second pair up shoot top targets. Group 2 in your example are correct for the 28 and 32 fans. Group 1 and 3 would be getting lots of 0's on their scorecards if you were at an official NFAA tournament :wink:.
> 
> In the case of 2 targets set side by side (35 or 36 yd fans), then 2 left stakes shoot left target, 2 right stakes shoot right target.
> 
> ...


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

Dave T said:


> The question came from West Virginia. CHPro gave a clear explination of the proper procedure and WV H B even posted part of the NFAA rules. Why add confusion with PA's silly way of doing things that sure doesn't apply in WV?
> 
> Dave



To me Bowhunter Freestyle means using a max of 5 pins and a level, only one 12" or less stabilizer, NO side bars and no glass of any kind and shooting with a finger release.
Bowhunter Unlimited is the same as above except a mechanical release may be used.
Bowhunter Barebow means no sights, 12" or less stabilizer, nothing in the sight window above the arrow, if there is any marks on the bow that can be seen by the archer they must be taped and only one anchor with one finger touching the corner of the mouth and one finger touching the arrow nock.
Unlimited means use anything you want to and a mechanical release.
Freestyle Unlimited means anything you want to but you must use a finger release.
Everybody has to shoot 80yds.
When the PSAA makes a new rule or changes an old one they do not come back 3 hrs later and change it back again.
Charlie


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ramboarhunter said:


> To me Bowhunter Freestyle means using a max of 5 pins and a level, only one 12" or less stabilizer, NO side bars and no glass of any kind and shooting with a finger release.
> Bowhunter Unlimited is the same as above except a mechanical release may be used.
> Bowhunter Barebow means no sights, 12" or less stabilizer, nothing in the sight window above the arrow, if there is any marks on the bow that can be seen by the archer they must be taped and only one anchor with one finger touching the corner of the mouth and one finger touching the arrow nock.
> Unlimited means use anything you want to and a mechanical release.
> ...


What does this have to do with this thread? :noidea:

BHFS in the NFAA is the same as PA other then side rods are now allowed....you can't use a lens. You can shoot fingers if you want in that class.....just like how I have shot FS with BHFS equipment.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

ramboarhunter said:


> To me Bowhunter Freestyle means using a max of 5 pins and a level, only one 12" or less stabilizer, NO side bars and no glass of any kind and shooting with a finger release.
> Bowhunter Unlimited is the same as above except a mechanical release may be used.
> Bowhunter Barebow means no sights, 12" or less stabilizer, nothing in the sight window above the arrow, if there is any marks on the bow that can be seen by the archer they must be taped and only one anchor with one finger touching the corner of the mouth and one finger touching the arrow nock.
> Unlimited means use anything you want to and a mechanical release.
> ...


So are you saying that the PSAA is far more superior than the NFAA?

With 110 people at your state Field/Hunter Championship in a state the size of PA does not represent the superiority that you leave us to believe the PSAA has. :wink:

I don't understand where you are going with your comments. The NFAA has all the classes you mentioned but don't use the same title. Did the PSAA develop the game of field archery or did they get it from the IFAA/NFAA and change the classes and rules to make it there own? 

*PSAA Mission
The purpose for which the Pennsylvania State Archery Association, Inc. was formed is to advance the art, skill, practice and handicraft of archery. Sponsoring of archery tournaments within the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania and generally to increase and encourage interest in archery.*

*NFAA Purpose
A. To unite field archery associations of states into one organized unit that will work uniformly and effectively in providing for the development of the sport of archery in conformance with the will of a majority of the membership.
B. To provide the basic plan by which individual archers can organize into clubs that join together to form an Association within a state, in order to regulate and administer the sport within the described region.
C. To provide a basic plan by which such field archery associations may become affiliated with the National Field Archery Association.
D. To foster, expand, promote and perpetuate the practice of field archery and any other archery games as the NFAA may adopt and enforce uniform rules, regulations, procedures, conditions, and methods of playing such games.
E. To encourage the use of the bow in the hunting of all legal game birds and animals, and to protect, improve, and increase the sport of hunting with a bow and arrow.
F. To conduct a continuous educational program designed to acquaint the public and the archer with the use of the bow as a recreation and a weapon suitable for the hunting of legal game.
G. To conduct tournaments to determine national championships in all archery games adopted by the NFAA and to provide sanctions for tournaments.
H. To develop programs dedicated to the conservation and preservation of game and its natural habitat, and to cooperate with the federal and state agencies and sportsman and conservation organizations also dedicated to this purpose.
I. To cooperate with other archery associations to foster and perpetuate the use of the bow in accordance with its ancient and honorable traditions.
J. To foster and perpetuate a spirit of good fellowship and sportsmanship among all archers.
K. To evolve and conduct programs that will give recognition to archers for proficiency with the bow and arrow in all sanctioned competition and hunting accomplishments.
L. To regularly inform each member, in good standing, as to the major problems and issues affecting the sport of archery and hunting with bow and arrow, and/or to the action proposed or taken in order that the membership may make its will known to their duly elected representatives.*

If I am not mistaken the PSAA was once a chartered state association with the NFAA. When the NFAA enforced the constitution and informed all state association that where not in compliance with the membership rules they must become compliant or drop the state charter. The PSAA decided to drop the NFAA State Charter but would continue to use the Field/Hunter round as there own. 

I personally favor the growth of Archery so could care less rather the PSAA uses the NFAA/IFAA round or not. I do care about somebody jumping on a forum and slamming the NFAA for a reason that they are not willing to announce when the org they paint as being superior is using rounds and targets that don't even belong to them. 50 states, including PA, shoot field archery with the same rules. The PSAA to the best of my knowledge is the only org that has twisted the rules to there liking. 

Is the PSAA superior? I think not. If the PSAA can grow archery then I say grow the game. I don't think jumping in this forum and shooting down another org is doing any justice to the PSAA.


----------

